# Waging Jihad Against Mold, Toadstools, and other Household Freeloaders



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

It just so happened that yesterday, 9/11, was the first real cool day in fall and that's when I have to start to wage a jihad of sorts, like I do every year. I scrubbed the tub yesterday, will scrub the shower soon, just before the mold can gain a foothold. Also pour vinegar down the toadstools' cracks. 

Is there something that can be done naturally to control these organisms without strong chemicals? And I don't mean some fancy cleaners that cost an arm and a leg, either. The mold also grows on the bedroom walls in the corners, and behind the toilet, and wherever it blooming well can. Toadstools are coming up on the rotting boards under the partition between living room and kitchen, and above the kitchen sink, and in the shower corner, and God knows where else. Vinegar kills the fruiting bodies, but will it kill the mycorrhizae and the entire organism, if it can be poured directly onto the floorboards and planks?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Years ago my sister was on housecleaning for her dorm. They used vinegar in the showers. Dilute in a spray bottle and spray the tile surfaces every day. Also helps with soap scum. I think they used a squeegee, too. Painted surfaces should be painted with Kilz.


----------



## Snugglebunny (Oct 20, 2004)

I had to remove all the caulk from our tub because of mold. Not happy about that, now DH has to recaulk.


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

It ought to be a mold-resistant caulk.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Where is all the damp coming from? Can you deal with that and avoid the mold rather than fight it?


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

It's coming from our moist Missouri air, but if there's some way to seal it that would eliminate the need to fight the mold.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Is it really that damp?! Wow. 

Upstate NY is fairly dry, I guess I am spoiled. Wow, doesn't that humidity drive you nuts? (I am a desert rat at heart, I guess-never felt more comfortable than 100 degrees in Death Valley!)

I take it you can't run a dehumidifyer? Probably too expensive. 

I know bleach is great to get rid of mold but in order for it to be effective there must not be any residue left of the mold...ie organic matter. There is that hot steam cleaner you can get that is supposed to be really effective and non-toxic as it is only water. I bet that would work on mold. 

http://www.steamvaporclean.com/steam_vapor.htm


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've been fighting it too. One spot I coated with whitewash is mold free now. I'm going to try it on some worse areas and see if that helps. Otherwise I'm going to have to rip out some sheetrock and replace it in the really bad areas. The areas I wiped down with vinegar/borax mix did ok for a while, but the mold is coming back.


----------

